# Anyone ready for a drought in the S.E.?



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Man, I can't believe how the S.E. has been pounded with storm after storm this month? I talked to one farmer friend of mine last week and he said, that he has had rain 20 of the 30 days...My heart really goes out to the farmers and families...Alot of the crops down there are really going to be sad! He also estimates that 60 to 70 percent of the broods have been destroyed!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Although a bumper crop is great, good ol insurance will see those poor folks through the year. I guess you'll have to decide if you like ducks or upland cause they don't mix very well. It looks like the duck hunters prayed the hardest to me.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Damn duck hunters......


----------



## HNTNWGN (Jan 14, 2005)

Ducks are more fun anyway. Maybe all the rain will help get some cattails back for next year, before they are all tilled under.

I've had bad reports or SE bird numbers from my farming friends. It looks like we are going to have to work hard to get those long spured second year birds.


----------

